# Raison D' Extra Review (please be kind)



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I feel I owe it to this community to post the best review I can. Before we get started please note that I'm not a beer aficionado or a beer snob (well maybe a little) I generally drink IPA's and double IPA's and I've become quite fond of trappist and Belgian Ale's.

I saw this at my local beer and wine store for $1.99 a bottle and couldn't pass it up. I'm not sure what you would call this, it's listed as a brown ale, some would call it an extreme beer, some a Fruit beer. But at 20% ABV you can just call me a little scared. I figure for $1.99 what there to lose. Please note I know this is to tasted at warmer temperatures and also I know a chalice is to be used. Remember I'm just a normal guy here not a beer aficionado, I'm doing my best, also I'm drinking it a little cool on purpose, for someone who's used to 6%-9% beers this is a bit to take in for my 1st time, plus this is a beer I'll take my time with so it will warm as I go along.

1st sips are of complex fruits and a bit of a surprise, the beer hides the 20% very well, to be sure you can taste the alcohol but I would never think it was that high, perhaps 12%-15% or so. The alcohol presence reminds me a lot of the St. Bernardus 12 ABT I've had. As I take more sips I'm amazed at the complexity of the beer, it's much better than I'm able to explain here.

Still there's no denying that it's very boozy and the alcohol presence is always front and center, I'm not sure if I would like a beer like the Sam Adams Utopias. I think the 90 minute IPA @ 9% is as high as I like to go.

As we drink further down there's some lacing but not as much as I'm used to, also the head is coming down some but it was very impressive on the pour, very think. The alcohol is quite warming and I wouldn't say this gives you a buzz like most beers, it's almost like sitting by a warm fireplace. You can feel it on your palate and all the way down your throat and it seems to sit on your belly. At 450 calories per 12oz serving it's unlikely you would drink that much, It would be a great beer to give to the guy who brags about knocking down a case of coors light in a night. For sure this isn't for the bud light or bud drinker it's much to strong and complex and strong. I fact, I think this beer is for someone much better than me. Anyways here's some pics.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

nice review, but screw beer that doesn't deliver a buzz! :tu


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> nice review, but screw beer that doesn't deliver a buzz! :tu


I didn't say I could'nt feel it. It's just different than a buzz, more like just feeling warm all over. Maybe this is what bums speak of.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

First off I have a couple of bottles in the fridge and want my beer ice cold which demonstrates I have no beer cred whatever. I tasted it at my local liquor store and kinda liked that warm no buzz buzz feeling and thought it would be good with one of those Tat Cabs I smoke often.

Second though is the 1.99 price - my liquor store sells it for 10.99 in Mi with a 25% or so State Tax. Man that is some serious difference in price.
Either you got a real steal here or I am being hosed! All the DogfishHead stuff is similarly priced here. Nice review and glad I'm not addicted to this stuff. Jerry


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Well it' $1.99 per beer, I think they come in 4 pack which would get me pretty close to what you pay. FWIW I don't really want that many on hand. One can get me in major trouble


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Not my Fav from Dogfish, but I'll drink now an then. Thanks for the review! :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have not been able to find the Raison D'Extra but I am enjoying a Raison D'Etre tonight and it is very good.

scottie


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> Well it' $1.99 per beer, I think they come in 4 pack which would get me pretty close to what you pay. FWIW I don't really want that many on hand. One can get me in major trouble


Those beers are usually only sold individually. $1.99 is a steal! They should be $7-10/bottle!

Nice review. I thought this beer was a little too sweet, but the complex fruit was cool above the chewy malts. The alcohol was nice. Left me feeling pretty good :chk


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Those beers are usually only sold individually. $1.99 is a steal! They should be $7-10/bottle!
> 
> Nice review. I thought this beer was a little too sweet, but the complex fruit was cool above the chewy malts. The alcohol was nice. Left me feeling pretty good :chk


:tpd: and GAW (neither of whom I consider stupid)

$7.99 a bottle where I work. Buy out your store and then sell 'em on Ebay! :r


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I hated the D'Etre so no way I'm tryin the D'Extra.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Is that Hank Williams on the label? :r


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoy the DFH beers, sometimes if only because they are so different from $AmericanLager. $1.99 a bottle is a steal for that beer too...


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> I hated the D'Etre so no way I'm tryin the D'Extra.


Oh oh oh How could you hate the D'etre?! I love that stuff! :chk


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Oh oh oh How could you hate the D'etre?! I love that stuff! :chk


Here I was hoping you were in agreement. I just find it foul. Blech.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice review, I've yet to find a dog fish head I havn't got along with!

Free beer, all you can drink on the tour isn't shabby either :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

RobinCoppell said:


> I feel I owe it to this community to post the best review I can. Before we get started please note that I'm not a beer aficionado or a beer snob (well maybe a little) I generally drink IPA's and double IPA's and I've become quite fond of trappist and Belgian Ale's.
> 
> I saw this at my local beer and wine store for $1.99 a bottle and couldn't pass it up. I'm not sure what you would call this, it's listed as a brown ale, some would call it an extreme beer, some a Fruit beer. But at 20% ABV you can just call me a little scared. I figure for $1.99 what there to lose. Please note I know this is to tasted at warmer temperatures and also I know a chalice is to be used. Remember I'm just a normal guy here not a beer aficionado, I'm doing my best, also I'm drinking it a little cool on purpose, for someone who's used to 6%-9% beers this is a bit to take in for my 1st time, plus this is a beer I'll take my time with so it will warm as I go along.
> 
> ...


I like this beer and I go through a pack whenever I get it.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> Here I was hoping you were in agreement. I just find it foul. Blech.


Yeah, I'm surprised. We usually agree on beer. It's been about a year since I last had it. Perhaps my tastes gave changed.


----------

